# Steel Joists



## ODB_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

So I've got a detail where my joist ends are sitting on top of a CMU wall/bond beam. I have always taken for granted that the joist sub provides their weld plate with embedded studs, because Vulcraft always has. Well, I've got a new joist sub, and I missed on the shops that they said (embed plates by others).

I certainly could sketch one up and the contractor can have it fabricated, but it seems like these should be in a catalog somewhere. Problem is, I can't find them (Simpson has some similar stuff) Google doesn't work unless you know exactly what somebody is calling them (I've tried many permutations) .

So, figured I'd try here. Anyone seen these things for purchase?

TIA, ODB


----------



## deviationz (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you talking about a joist seat? Who is supplying the joists? We typically provide the embedded plate in our structure onto which the joist will bear. May not be the case with other firms.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 16, 2010)

deviationz said:


> Are you talking about a joist seat? Who is supplying the joists? We typically provide the embedded plate in our structure onto which the joist will bear. May not be the case with other firms.


Yes - joist seat, embedded weld plate, etc. Seems like everybody has a different name for them.

I think we've been spoiled - In my experience, Vulcraft has always included them on their shop drawings. Come to think of it, that doesn't really make a lot of sense if the mason will be putting them in.

Still, it seems like it should be a standard enough item that it should be in a catalog somewhere. I guess I will need to sketch something up.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 16, 2010)

ODB_PE said:


> deviationz said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about a joist seat? Who is supplying the joists? We typically provide the embedded plate in our structure onto which the joist will bear. May not be the case with other firms.
> ...


Are you using Wheeling or Canam?


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 16, 2010)

McEngr said:


> ODB_PE said:
> 
> 
> > deviationz said:
> ...


Canam


----------



## McEngr (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you called their rep? I believe that they will do everything they can to stay on par with the big V.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 16, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Have you called their rep? I believe that they will do everything they can to stay on par with the big V.


I already missed it on the shops and I need to provide a seat for a another beam that is not theirs, so I just sketched something up.

You're correct, caught earlier I bet they would have thrown them in no problem.


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 16, 2010)

All you need is a plate 8x8, 6x8, x 3/8" or 5/8" thickness with nelson studs or similar anchor. The masonry should be grouted below the plate one or two courses. Make sure to check the masonry bearing stress under the plate for high reactions. Just increase the plate size to decrease the stress. You can weld the beam/joist to the bearing plate.


----------



## Hromis1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah...burned by the famous "by others". I hate to admit, but a few times I have benifitted from that one..a few times burned by it.

Arlord is correct, that works more that 99++% of the time. The only time I have had to go bigger was when it was a Truss-Girder bearing plate. Or it also served as some sort of lateral force collector. I think we are all under the assumption that these are simple spanning joists.


----------

